# Free Book Finds: October 2011 (No Self Promotion, Please!)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the September 2011 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

A Very Special Delivery by Linda Goodnight (Harlequin Love Inspired)


Home Spun Bride by Jillian Hart (Historical Romance)


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## adamfranklin (Oct 1, 2011)

Michael J. Sullivan's Riyria Revelations is a great fast-paced fantasy adventure about a thief and a mercenary. The books are reminencent of Fahrd and the Grey Mouser -- light, fast-paced and funny. He has recently released a prequel. It is on sale on Amazon for $0.99 but also offered *free if bought direct*.

It's not necessary to have read the larger series, this short story is stand alone and provides a quick introduction into the more epic tale. For those who have read the series, it's interesting because it explains how Riyria met Albert who later becomes their liasion with the nobles.


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

*NO LONGER FREE:* But worth paying for!


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I read this right when it came out in July. Best book I have read about how to think Christianly about Technology. If you want a review you can look on my blog but I am not going to link the review so I am not promoting myself. But seriously, if you have any interest in Christianity and Technology, you should get this book while it is free.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

A short story by Kenneth Burstall from the Extinct Doesn't Mean Forever anthology (edited by Phoenix Sullivan), now for free and climbing the charts of Amazon Kindle!


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Still free as of 8am CST on October 13th


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Found this by accident...


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

The Fashion Police (Amber Fox Mystery) by Sibel Hodge

http://www.amazon.com/Fashion-Police-Amber-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003B3NYS8


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

The mid-month Samhain freebie - Nine Tenths of the Law by L.A. Witt - erotic m/m romance


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Some new Vook classics have been added.

- Metamorphosis: Vook Classics
- Gulliver's Travels: Vook Classics
- Jane Eyre: Vook Classics 
- The Poems of Walt Whitman: Vook Classics
- Even More Poems by Walt Whitman: Vook Classics
- A Princess of Mars: Vook Classics
- Dracula: Vook Classics

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search?node=154606011&p_28=vook%20classics&p_15=-domain&sort=price&redirect=true


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)

Now FREE!


----------



## ciscokid (Oct 10, 2010)

I downloaded and started this one yesterday. So far I'm enjoying it very much.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Blood Ties (PI Julie Collins)
Author: Lori G. Armstrong
(Thriller/Mystery)


Before The White Rose
Author: Vicki Hinze
(Short Story/Contemporary Fiction)


Brand Like A Rock Star: The Musical Companion
Author: Steve Jones
(Business/Self Help)


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Children's Book (Halloween)


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Free today (10/25). Don't know how long the promotion will last.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

FREE... from one of our KB author's....Monique Martin


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

A good read. Not for the closed-minded. Temporarily free.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

One Imperfect Christmas
Author: Myra Johnson
(Christian Fiction)


Lyric's Cop (Crime Tells, Book One)
Author: Jory Strong
(Erotic Suspense)


Serial
Author: Jack Kilborn
(Horror - I've read this one, twisted!)


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Super Zombie Juice Mega Bomb
Author: MJA Ware
(Kid's Halloween - Age 9 or over probably)


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

Here's a cool freebie that I just downloaded, Hollowland by Amanda Hocking:



Cheers & happy reading 

~Rai


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For November 2011 Free Book Finds, please go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,89945.0.html

Betsy


----------

